# Goldstar VCR-TV combo Model KN-14V20



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Goldstar VCR-TV combo Model KN-14V20


I have something wrong with this model.


When I press Power On it will last for a few seconds and then stops.

Bell pulleys moves and turns for a few seconds.

CST green light flashing (on and Off)

Drums can move intermittently.

All (Plays, FF and Rew) buttons not reponding.


TV no video. 

What is the problem ?

Thanks.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

The eject button doesn't work either.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Does anybody know where I could download old Goldstar pdf instruction manuals
like Goldstar VCR-TV combo Model KN-14V20 ?
There is no Goldstar website anymore to download pdf manuals ?

Thanks


----------

